# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Συναντήσεις nautilia.gr >  Συνάντηση nautilia.gr 03/12/08

## Maroulis Nikos

*Το nautilia.gr διοργανώνει μία ακόμη συνάντηση στις 03/12/2008 και ώρα 18:30 στην Ραφήνα στην καφετέρια Ακτή .*

*Στην συνάντηση μας θα μας δοθεί η δυνατότητα να γνωριστούμε ακόμα καλύτερα μιας και εκφράστηκαν παραπόνα στην προηγούμενη μας συνάντηση, αλλά και να οργανώσουμε την επόμενη μας συνάντηση που θα είναι στην Πάτρα.*
*Περιμένουμε να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή εδώ ....*

----------


## takis560

> *Το nautilia.gr διοργανώνει μία ακόμη συνάντηση στις 03/12/2008 και ώρα 18:30 στην Ραφήνα στην καφετέρια Ακτή .*
> 
> *Στην συνάντηση μας θα μας δοθεί η δυνατότητα να γνωριστούμε ακόμα καλύτερα μιας και εκφράστηκαν παραπόνα στην προηγούμενη μας συνάντηση, αλλά και να οργανώσουμε την επόμενη μας συνάντηση που θα είναι στην Πάτρα.*
> *Περιμένουμε να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή εδώ ....*


Ενταξει αλλα ποτε?που ακριβως?Διαφορες πληροφοριες, ειναι ευκολο να εχουμε?Ευχαριστω

----------


## Rocinante

Καλα να περασετε...
Θα εχετε και την ευκαιρια εκεινη την ωρα να θαυμασετε μια ομορφη μανουβρα απο ενα ομορφο πλοιο που θα επιστρεφει απο το δρομολογιο του...

----------


## giorgos....

μέσα και εγώ (άν δεν συμβεί κάτι απρόοπτο)

----------


## mastropanagos

Και εγω θα ερθω,δεν χανονται αυτα..!!! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω λογω επαγγελματικων υποχρεωσεων.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Καθημερινή λίγο δύσκολα.  Θα προσπαθήσω, εαν και είναι αρκετά χλωμό... λόγω των επαγγέλματικών απαιτήσεων...
Όποιοι, όμως, τα καταφέρουν, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα περάσετε super! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

κλασσικα μεσα εγω.εδω για βλακειες παω ραφηνα ,για την συναντηση δεν θα ερθω..

Υ.Γ η καφετερια ακτη (la cote) ειναι απεναντι απο την κεντρικη πλατεια της ραφηνας απο την μερια του λιμανιου διπλα στο ξενοδοχειο ΑΥΡΑ 

απο την λ. μαραθωνος στριβουμε δεξια προς λιμανι ραφηνας.ο δρομος αυτος λεγεται λ.φλεμινγκ

ΑΚΤΗ 2.JPG

συνεχιζουμε για περιπου 2 χλμ και εκει συνανταμε την πλατεια της ραφηνας.στριβουμε δεξια στην πάροδο χρυσοστόμου σμύρνης (προέκταση εθνικης αντιστασεως) και μετα ή αμεσως αριστερα στο πρωτο στενακι (βιθυνειας) ή συνεχιζουμε ευθεια και στριβουμε αριστερα στο πρωτο φαναρι (μετα τα lidl-προεκταση 85ης οδου)και παλι αριστερα στην πραλιακη οδο(αραφηνιδων αλων).μολις ανηφορισουμε στο δεξι μας χερι μετα το ξενοδοχειο ΑΥΡΑ βλεπουμε την καφετερια ΑΚΤΗ (LA COTE)

στον χαρτη φαινοντε με κοκκινες γραμμες οι διαδρομες που μπορει να ακολουθησεις

ΑΚΤΗ 1.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Εγω δυστιχος οχι.Δν θα μπορεσω να κανω αυτη τη φορα ταξιδι......Σας ευχομαι ομως να περασεται τελεια...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Καλά ε είμαι και πολύ τυχερός.Εκείνη τη βδομάδα θα είμαι στην Αθήνα λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων.Ο τέλειος συνδυασμός.Φυσικά πρώτα ο Θεός θα είμαι εκεί.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σας περιμένουμε με χαρά στη χειμωνιάτική Ραφήνα.
Θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να ξαναδούμε παλιούς φίλους και να γνωρίσουμε και νέους.

Και μετά θα πάμε, με το καλό, στην Πάτρα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Σας περιμένουμε με χαρά στη χειμωνιάτική Ραφήνα.
> 
> Θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να ξαναδούμε παλιούς φίλους και να γνωρίσουμε και νέους. 
> Και μετά θα πάμε, με το καλό, στην Πάτρα.


Είπα και εγώ πως δεν έχουμε Ραφηνιώτικο παρόν αλλά ό καλός φίλος Roi με πρόλαβε .
Σκέφτομαι το 2009 να βγάλουμε ένα πρόγραμμα με όλες τις συναντήσεις, δραστηριότητες ταξίδια που θα πραγματοποιήσουμε .

----------


## vinman

Λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων μάλλον δεν θα καταφέρω να είμαι μαζί σας...
Θα προσπαθήσω πάντως...

----------


## JOHN_ANDRIANOU

Αυτοί οι στίχοι ξυπνούν αναμνήσεις
Καλές Μπουνάτσες

----------


## evridiki

Παλι καλα που ειναι νωρις και 3/12!! ...θα ερθω και εγω...
(Αν και το πρωι της επομενης παω Βερολινο!!!! Αλλα αυτη την φορα δεν το χανω.... :Very Happy: )

----------


## Leo

Εσύ είσαι πάντα το χαμόγελο του ναυτιλιά στις συνατήσεις. Ελπίζω να έρθεις χωρίς το σημάδι σου  :Very Happy: .

----------


## polykas

> Εσύ είσαι πάντα το χαμόγελο του ναυτιλιά στις συνατήσεις. Ελπίζω να έρθεις χωρίς το σημάδι σου .


*Mέσα και εγώ...*

----------


## sylver23

αντε να μεγαλωνει η λιστα...
μεχρι τωρα εχουμε

1.Nikos
2.Leo
3.mastropanagos
4.sylver 23
5.giorgos....
6.ΑΡΗΣ
7.roi baudoin
8.polykas
9.Ευρυδικη
10.καπεταν αντρεας ??
11.takis560 ??

----------


## evridiki

> Εσύ είσαι πάντα το χαμόγελο του ναυτιλιά στις συνατήσεις. Ελπίζω να έρθεις χωρίς το σημάδι σου .


Xixixi.... :Very Happy:  Ειμαι μια χαρουλα τωρα....εγιανε!!! τι χαρα....
καλημερα!!!

----------


## sylver23

και ο βιογιατζερ ειναι μεσα απο οτι με ενημερωσε τηλεφωνικα

----------


## mastropanagos

μεχρι τωρα εχουμε

1.Nikos
2.Leo
3.mastropanagos
4.sylver 23
5.giorgos....
6.ΑΡΗΣ
7.roi baudoin
8.polykas
9.Ευρυδικη
10.καπεταν αντρεας ??
11.takis560 ??
12. .voyager

----------


## mastropanagos

Περιμενουμε συμμετοχες..!!
DSC00081555 (Custom).jpg

----------


## sylver23

μαλιστα δοκιμε πλοιαρχε :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

> μαλιστα δοκιμε πλοιαρχε


Καθαριστη μην βγαινουμε off topic,εδω εχουμε μονο τις συμμετοχες για τη συναντηση..!!

----------


## heraklion

Θα κάνουμε το κόλπο όσοι έχουν αμάξια να μαζεύουν?

----------


## giorgos....

βέβαια.. εγώ θα ξεκινήσω απο δάφνη.. αν υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος κάπου κοντά ή αν βολεύει το μετρο για δάφνη βρισκόμαστε και πάμε παρέα..

----------


## sylver23

για εμενα ξερετε.κλασσικα απο ν ιωνια.3 θεσεις θα εχω κενες,και μπορω να παρω καποιους απο φιλαδελφεια,μεταμορφωση,ηρακλειο,ν ιωνια.

βεβαια δεν ταζω οτι θα τους γυρισω κιολας διοτι παιζει να μεινω και ραφηνα το βραδυ.τσπ οποιος θελει επικοινωνει και βλεπουμε

----------


## captain 83

Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να βρεθώ στην συνάντησή σας, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι καθημερινή και δε θα μπορέσω να έρθω. Αν ήταν σαββατοκύριακο θα ήμουν μέσα.

----------


## fotini86

Δυστυχώς ούτε και γω θα μπορέσω να έρθω! Ευτυχώς όμως θα ταξιδεύω για Χίο .... επιτέλους πάω να πάρω το πτυχίο μου! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Καλά να περάσετε  :Smile:  :Smile:  περιμένουμε φωτογραφικό υλικό

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Παιδιά εγώ πάω σε όποια περιοχή της Αθήνας μπας και με πάρει κανας Χριστιανός.Γιώργο από το μετρό της Δάφνης αν κάνω ώτο-στοπ με παίρνεις?Όχι ότι δε μπορώ με τοι λεωφορείο αλλά άλλο το ΚΤΕΛ και άλλο με καραβολατροπαρέα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε ΑΡΗΣ φυσικά και μπορώ....

----------


## NikosP

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την καραβοπαρέα!Επειδή στην προηγούμενη συνάντηση δέν κατάφερα να γνωρίσω κανέναν σας λέω να ξαναπροσπαθήσω, με περισσότερο θάρρος αυτή την φορά και γι' αυτό θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί!Εξάλλου πάω τόσες φορές στην Ραφήνα για να χαζέψω τα καράβια μόνος μου, ας το κάνω και με την κατάλληλη παρέα. Οπότε ραντεβού στις 3/12/2008 στις 18:30!

----------


## Eng

Πιετε και καμια τζουρα και για μενα (ειδικα ειναι ο giorgos d εκει).
Εγω θα ειμαι ακομα Κινα για να δω ενα 5μπαρο!!
Τυχαιροι... :Sad:

----------


## Azzos

mias pou 8a eisaste apo ta meri mou......8a eimai kai ego ekei.....apousiologio krataei kaneis????

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Πιετε και καμια τζουρα και για μενα (ειδικα ειναι ο giorgos d εκει).
> Εγω θα ειμαι ακομα Κινα για να δω ενα 5μπαρο!!
> Τυχαιροι...


Κάτσε εκεί να κιτρινήσεις.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Εγώ δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω να έρθω στη συνάντηση. Θα το προσπαθήσω γιατί έχουμε καιρό να τα πούμε...

----------


## mastropanagos

μεχρι τωρα εχουμε

1.Nikos
2.Leo
3.mastropanagos
4.sylver 23
5.giorgos....
6.ΑΡΗΣ
7.roi baudoin
8.polykas
9.Ευρυδικη
10.Azzos
11..voyager
12. Καπετάν Αντρέας (???)
13.giorgos D (????)
14.takis560 (????)

----------


## .voyager

Eντάξει, Πάνο, με κάθε νέα συμμετοχή παραθέτεις και τη λίστα ενημερωμένη;  :Cool:  :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Eντάξει, Πάνο, με κάθε νέα συμμετοχή παραθέτεις και τη λίστα ενημερωμένη;


Καποιος παραπανω ζητησε ποιος κραταει παρουσιολογιο,ε και ειπα να γραψω..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## capten4

ΕΓΩ ΜΕΝΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ , ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΩ !!

----------


## capten4

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΘΑ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΠΤΟΠ ?

----------


## .voyager

Tί το θες;

----------


## caterina75

Θα το παλέψω -χωρίς να υπόσχομαι τίποτα- να έρθω (που πέφτει η Ραφήνα βρε παιδιά?) και laptop μπορώ να φέρω εγώ μαζί μου.

----------


## Ellinis

Πιστεύω οτι θα προλάβω να έρθω, ίσως με λίγο καθυστέρηση, και laptop υπάρχει.

----------


## sylver23

τι να το κανουμε ρε παιδια το λαπτοπ???
ειπαμε παμε να τα πουμε απο κοντα οχι απο το ναυτιλια

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ξέρει ο capten4 γιατι ζητάει laptop. Μπας και δούμε κανενα βιντεάκι.... :Wink:

----------


## capten4

sostoooooooooooooooooossssssss !!!!

----------


## .voyager

Mε ένα laptop θα δούμε OΛΟΙ μαζί βιντεάκια; Ενώ έχουμε πάει για καφέ, θα καθόμαστε σα πορωμένοι πάνω από ένα laptop να βλέπουμε videos; Eίπαμε...:???:

----------


## Leo

Θα κάνουμε άλλο group oi laptop-less  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

μεχρι τωρα εχουμε

1.Nikos
2.Leo
3.mastropanagos
4.sylver 23
5.giorgos....
6.ΑΡΗΣ
7.roi baudoin
8.polykas
9.Ευρυδικη
10.Azzos
11..voyager
12. Καπετάν Αντρέας (???)
13.giorgos D (????)
14.takis560 (????)
15.capten4
16.Caterina75(???)
17.Ellinis

----------


## Leo

mastropanago... ξέρεις ότι όποιος κρατάει τις λίστες και κάνει τα arrangements πληρώνει κιόλας ε? Για ρώτα την Ευριδίκη και θα δείς...  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> mastropanago... ξέρεις ότι όποιος κρατάει τις λίστες και κάνει τα arrangements πληρώνει κιόλας ε? Για ρώτα την Ευριδίκη και θα δείς...


Τι κανει λεει???Παρακαλω να αναλαβει καποιος αλλος τη λιστα..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .......

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Τι κανει λεει???Παρακαλω να αναλαβει καποιος αλλος τη λιστα..!


θα συμφωνήσω με τον Leo, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλα  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

> θα συμφωνήσω με τον Leo, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για όλα


Ασε τις συμφωνιες και ανελαβε εσυ τη λιστα,γιατι αμα την αναλαβω εγω και σας κερασω το πολυ πολυ να φαμε ολοι απο ενα γλειφιτζουρι σε καμια πλατεια..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## fotini86

> Ασε τις συμφωνιες και ανελαβε εσυ τη λιστα,γιατι αμα την αναλαβω εγω και σας κερασω το πολυ πολυ να φαμε ολοι απο ενα γλειφιτζουρι σε καμια πλατεια..!!


Αυτό είναι να είσαι Large τύπος!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΘΑ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΠΤΟΠ ?


Παιδια εγω οπως ξερετε δεν θα ειμαι.
Αν λοιπον δεν φερει κανεις Laptop κακο του κεφαλιου σας επειδη κατι υποψιαζομαι.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

> Παιδια εγω οπως ξερετε δεν θα ειμαι.
> Αν λοιπον δεν φερει κανεις Laptop κακο του κεφαλιου σας επειδη κατι υποψιαζομαι....


Μην ορκίζεσαι ότι δεν θα είσαι, μην ορκίζεσαι, έχω δελεαστικό πακέτο και είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα σε πείσω.. άρα λοιπόν να προσανατολίζεσαι στο ναι...  :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Θα προσπαθησω να ερθω κι εγω εξαλλου μενω σε αυτη την περιοχη  :Cool: 
Αυτο εξαρταται απο την δουλεια μου.
50% - 50%  :Wink:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αυτό είναι να είσαι Large τύπος!!!!!


Ακομα και με γλειφιτζουρια σε πλατεια να πηγαιναμε,επειδη στις συναντησεις ερχονται αξιολογοι και απιθανοι ανθρωποι,και τα θεματα συζητησεων ειναι ακρως ενδιαφεροντα θα περναγαμε και παλι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ...!! :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Περιμενουμε συμμετοχες..!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23292


Μα αυτό στη συνημμένη αφίσα θα έρθεις; Αν είναι έτσι θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω, αν και από ότι βλέπω αν καταφέρω να έρθω δεν θα μπορέσω να ακούσω από το VHF:
 Rafina VTS
Motor Tanker Nautilia.gr
Βύθισμα 20 μέτρα 
Κατάπλους στο λιμένα Ραφήνας Echo Tango Alfa (ETA) 1830 Tango (|Τοπική ώρα) :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

και εγώ μάλλον προσανατολίζομαι στο ναι,υπάρχει βέβαια μια δυσκολία που προκαλείται απο τις μελέτη μιας σειράς νέων Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ που έχω αναλάβει  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Στέφανε πρέπει να το πώ ότι ποτέ δνε έλειψες απο καμιά εκδήλωση του nautilia.gr. Τα υπόλοιπα από κοντά.

----------


## Διονύσιος Μουζάκης

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι εκεί! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .voyager

Μια εκκρεμότητα με τη σχολή μάλλον θα με αναγκάσει αν μην παρεβρεθώ, τελικά.
¶ν αλλάξει κάτι, θα σας ενημερώσω. Για την ώρα... get me out of the list  :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

θα σου λεγα τωρα,αλλα......κοιτα να ερθεις γιατι θα φας μπαν

----------


## evridiki

Καλημερα σε ολους. Εγω φευγω μεν την Πεμπτη αλλα να που εχει παρουσιαστει εξτρα εργο που ο πελατης με πιεζει και για Τεταρτη... οτι κανουμε.....
Θα εξαρτηθει απο το σημερα.... θα ειδοποιησω αυριο το πρωι...
καλη δουλεια, καλο διαβασμα και καλο πρωινο γενικοτερα! :Very Happy:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Θα έρθω και εγώ μαζί με το ΛΑΠΙΤΟΠΙ και DVD. Αλλά πριν τις 20.00 δεν το βλέπω να είμαι.

Συγγνώμη για όσους ενοχλούνται για τον υπολογιστή στην καφετέρια, αλλά είναι ευκαιρία να δουμε καποια βιντεάκια που εχουμε υποσχεθει εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

Αν είναι τόσο μεγάλο το πρόβλημα, δεν εχω πρόβλημα να κατσουμε και στα σκαλάκια δίπλα στην καφετέρια, ή να πάμε και μέχρι το μόλο.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

καλα βρε γιωργο ,δεν θα σας στειλουμε και εξορια..

----------


## Giorgos_D

> καλα βρε γιωργο ,δεν θα σας στειλουμε και εξορια..


Καλά τότε... :Very Happy:

----------


## angelmethoni

dystixws den ginete logo apostasis...kapoia alli fora

----------


## mastropanagos

Αυριο λοιπον ειναι η συναντηση μας..Μεχρι τωρα εχουμε:

1.Nikos
2.Leo +2
3.mastropanagos
4.sylver 23
5.giorgos....
6.ΑΡΗΣ
7.roi baudoin
8.polykas
9.Διονυσης Μουζακης (50-50)
10.Azzos
11.evridiki (50-50)
12. stefanosp (50-50)
13.giorgos D 
14.takis560 (δεν εχει επιβεβαιωσει)
15.capten4
16.Caterina75(50-50)
17.Ellinis
18.Παναγιωτης (50-50,αμα δεν ερθεις εσυ χανεις παντως,να το ξερεις,σου εχω εκπληξη μιας και εχουμε και λαπτοπ :Very Happy: )




Υ.Γ. Κραταω λιστα να διευκολυνω καποιους-καποιους αλλα δεν σας κερναω να σκασετε..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

+2 μαζί μου ... δεν σας τους λέω να σκάσετε!!! Στις 18.00 πρακαλώ, το πλοίο έρχεται στσι 18.30... να δούμε και κάτι έ?

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα σε ολους.Οικογενιακες και επαγγελματικες υποχρεωσεις δεν θα μου επιτρεψουν να ειμε εκει.Την επομενη φορα να γινει Σ/Κ.Χαιρετισμους σε ολους και να περασετε καλα :Smile: !!!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

> +2 μαζί μου ... δεν σας τους λέω να σκάσετε!!! Στις 18.00 πρακαλώ, το πλοίο έρχεται στσι 18.30... να δούμε και κάτι έ?


εγω παιζει να παω και πιο νωρις.αρα .....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σας περιμένουμε με χαρά στη Ραφήνα. 
Όσοι μπορούν, καλό είναι να έλθουν.
Τώρα το χειμώνα είναι πιο όμορφη από ότι είναι το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## sylver23

σε αυτο εχεις δικιο αντωνη.μολις φτασω θα σε παρω τηλ.υπολογισε κατα τις 5.30 με 6

----------


## parianos

Κριμα που εγω δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω λογω επαγγελματικους λογους, την επομενη φορα ελπιζω....

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Δεν κατάφερα να αλλάξω μια δουλειά που έχω το απόγευμα στο κέντρο, και έτσι δεν θα έχω την ευχαρίστηση να συμμετάσχω στη συνάντηση και να απολαύσω την παρέα σας. :Sad: 
 Είμαι, όμως, σίγουρος ότι όσοι παρευρεθείτε θα περάσετε τέλεια.
 Ελπίζω να κανονίσουμε κάτι άλλο σύντομα.
 Εγώ στις γιορτές είμαι πιο χαλαρός, οπότε  θα μπορούσαμε να κανονίσουμε κάτι τότε.  Μπορεί  να προτείνω κάτι και εγώ. :Wink: 

  Και πάλι, καλά να περάσετε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Τελικα δεν θα καταφερω να ερθω λογω επαγγελματικων υποχρεωσεων  :Sad: 
Σορρυ...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Συγγνωμη που δεν καταφερα να ερθω λογω επαγγελματικων υποχρεωσεων...


Που δεν θα καταφερεις να ερθεις,εννοεις..!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Υπονοεις κατι ;

----------


## mastropanagos

> Υπονοεις κατι ;


Τι να υπονοω ρε Μιχαλη??Ειπες οτι δεν καταφερες να ερθεις και εγω ειπα οτι δεν θα τα καταφερεις να ερθεις εννοεις,για σημερα δηλαδη...Εσυ με αυτο που ειπες ηταν σαν να ειχε γινει η συναντηση,καταλαβες?? :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Παιδια καλα να περασεται!!!!!!!Σας ζηλευω αυτη τη στιγμη............. :Sad:  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Παιδια καλα να περασεται!!!!!!!Σας ζηλευω αυτη τη στιγμη.............


Να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε ελπίσζουμε την επόμενη φορά να μπορέσεις να έρθεις  :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Τι να υπονοω ρε Μιχαλη??Ειπες οτι δεν καταφερες να ερθεις και εγω ειπα οτι δεν θα τα καταφερεις να ερθεις εννοεις,για σημερα δηλαδη...Εσυ με αυτο που ειπες ηταν σαν να ειχε γινει η συναντηση,καταλαβες??


Εχεις δικιο... εχεις δικιο...  :Surprised: ops:  :Surprised: ops: 
Εννοουσα οτι δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω εξαιτιας της δουλειας ( σκατολογιστικα με μπερδεψαν ).
Θα σχολασω 21:30 - 22:00...  :Sad:

----------


## evridiki

Mε μεγαλη μου λυπη ανακοινωνω οτι δεν θα τα καταφερω να παρευρισκομαι...(Εκτος αν αλλαξουν τα δεδομενα τελευταια στιγμη)...
Η δουλεια πιεζει λογω φυσικα και της απουσιας μου απο τα καθηκοντα μου απο αυριο μεχρι Δευτερα! :Wink: 

Καλα να περασετε και αν...λεω αν τα καταφερω....θα περασουμε ολοι καλα.... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

κι απο μενα καλα να περασετε.δυστυχως δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω λογω προσωπικου προβληματος.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κρίμα, για όλους τους φίλους που δεν θα μπορέσουν να βρεθούν μαζί μας. Την άλλη φορά.

Μια φωτογραφία στο θέμα θέμα "Ιστορικές Φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας" για όλους όσους δεν θα μπορέσουν να έρθουν απόψε.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...785#post143785

----------


## dimkad1969

paidia i synantisi pou ginete?

----------


## Vortigern

> paidia i synantisi pou ginete?


Δες στην πρωτη σελιδα...αν και τελειωσε η συναντηση τωρα ποια και περιμενουμε τωρα πως και πως να μας πουν τα παιδια πως περασαν..

----------


## dimitris

Για αλλη μια φορα χαλια η συναντηση... :Razz: 
αντε και στην επομενη συντομα!!! :Wink: 
η σημερινη συναντηση ειχε κατι διαφορετικο ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastropanagos

Για αλλη μια φορα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ η συναντηση...!!Να ειστε καλα ολοι σας...!! :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

*Πράγματι ήταν μία όμορφη και ζεστή συνάντηση και με πολλές εκπλήξεις....*

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Χαιρομαι που πηγε πολυ καλα η χθεσινη συναντηση  :Cool: 
Που ειναι οι φωτογραφιες οεοεοε ;  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

αλλη μια συναντηση του ναυτιλια που περασαμε παρα πολυ καλα.ηπιαμε καφεδακι ,συζητησαμε,γνωρισαμε και αλλα μελη του ναυτιλια,ειδαμε κατι φωτο (και βιντεο)..........απαιχτες (α ρε νιονιο τι εχασες,πολυ επτανησος ρε παιδι μου,παρα πολυ),πηγαμε και χλαπακιασαμε και τις ποικιλιες μας και μετα καναμε και την βολτα μας στο λιμανι που ειχε καιρο πολυ.....πανω κατω η ποπη,πανω κατω και ο θεολογος...9 καβους το ενα 10 το αλλο...
γενικα περασαμε παρα πολυ ωραια

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πραγματικά εξαιρετική συνάντηση.
Πολύ ζεστή και ανθρώπινη.
Με εκλεκτούς καλεσμένους και τιμώμενο πλοίο το "Επτάνησος".

Μάλιστα, κάποιοι έφεραν μαζί τους και πολύτιμα δώρα.
Μέρες που έρχονται, μας ετοίμασαν απρόσμενες εκπλήξεις.
Φίλε Captain Nionios, προβλέπω ότι θα λάβεις σύντομα ένα όμορφο δώρο. Για αυτό φρόντισε ένας πολύ καλός φίλος που ήρθε χθες στη συνάντηση ......

----------


## NikosP

Πάει κι' άυτό!Και τώρα έχοντας περάσει σχεδόν 24 ώρες από την συνάντηση μας, για εμένα ήταν η πρώτη ουσιαστικά, τολμώ να πω οτι......
Ναι.....θα είμαι και στις επόμενες παρών με πολύ μεγάλη χαρά για συναναστραφώ με υπέροχους ανθρώπους με τους οποίους έχουμε την ίδια αγάπη-τρέλα για τα πλοία και την θάλασσα.Ήταν υπέροχα, όσοι έχετε παρεβρεθεί στις συναντήσεις καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ ενώ όσοι δέν έχετε απλά χάνετε! Ανυπομονώ για την επόμενη συνάντηση.

----------


## sylver23

εφυγες νωρις ομως.στις συναντησεις να ξερετε οτι δεν κανονιζουμε τπτ αλλο μετα....και να τελειωσει η συναντηση ολο και καποιοι θα κανουν κατι αλλο.παντως χαρηκα για την γνωριμια

----------


## NikosP

Πρώτη φορά ήταν τι να κάνω? Θα γνωρίζω την επόμενη.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Μια πραγματικά εξαιρετική συνάντηση.
> Πολύ ζεστή και ανθρώπινη.
> Με εκλεκτούς καλεσμένους και τιμώμενο πλοίο το "Επτάνησος".
> 
> Μάλιστα, κάποιοι έφεραν μαζί τους και πολύτιμα δώρα.
> Μέρες που έρχονται, μας ετοίμασαν απρόσμενες εκπλήξεις.
> Φίλε Captain Nionios, προβλέπω ότι θα λάβεις σύντομα ένα όμορφο δώρο. Για αυτό φρόντισε ένας πολύ καλός φίλος που ήρθε χθες στη συνάντηση ......


Αντωνη σου αρεσουν οι εκπληξεις αλλα μπορω να παθω την καρδια μου περιμενοντας το. Δωσε μου μια μικρη γευση για να μην μου ερθει κεραμυδα... :Wink:  Τελος να ευχαριστησω ολους τους φιλους ολη την καλη παρεα που ενω εμεις βρισκομαστε πολυ μακρια μας σκεφτεστε... Να ειστε παντα καλα, καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## NikosP

Και εγώ χάρηκα sylver23 που γνώρισα εσένα αλλά και τους υπόλοιπους της παρέας!

----------


## Rocinante

Χαιρομαι που περασατε καλα μα λυπαμε που δεν ημουν μαζι σας. Και βεβαια νιωθω μια τρομερη απωλεια μαθαινοντας οτι παρουσιαστηκε και πλουσιο υλικο απο το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο. Αν δε φερω στο μυαλο μου και την επιθυμια του GiorgosD να φερει Laptop υποψιαζομαι οτι βρηκε επιτελους το χαμενο βιντεο που ειχαμε μιλησει τοτε στο ταξιδι που καναμε στην Ανδρο. Γιωργο ειναι αυτο????? Εαν ναι μπορει να γινει ενα ριπλει της συναντησης; :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

ΟΧΙ αντωνη.να ερχοσουν......

μπορουμε ανετα να κανουμε και τηλεφωνικο καλεσμα για καφεδακι.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Φιλοι μου , δεν υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες απο την προχθεσινη συναντηση του naytilia μας ;

----------


## Leo

Φυσικά και υπάρχουν, δεν δημοσιεύονται όμως. Αυτές τις μοιράζονται τα μέλη που παρευρίσκονται μόνο.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Το βρισκω πολυ σωστο  :Wink: 
Την επομενη φορα , θα ειμαι ΕΚΕΙ  :Cool:

----------


## Karolos

_   Την καλησπέρα καί από εμένα σέ άπαντες τους παρόντες στήν συνάντηση, καθώς επίσης καί σε όλους τούς υπόλοιπους πού παρακολουθούν .
Περάσαμε πολύ ωραία, αλλά το συμαντηκότερο γιά εμένα ήταν, ότι γνώρισα καλούς φίλους.
Περιμένω ανυπόμονα γιά τήν επόμενη συναντησή μας.  _

----------


## Leo

Αγαπητέ φίλε C. Kάρολος χαίρομαι και εγώ εσένα που σε γνώρισα, όπως και τα άλλα παιδιά σ αυτή την συνάτηση της Ραφήνας. Σ΄ ευχαριτούμε πολύ επίσης για τις 4 φωτογραφίες *"ποιήματα"* που μοιράστηκες σήμερα, ανήμερα του Αι Νικόλα, μαζί μας στην γκαλερί, στο θέμα *Seaview*.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να σας ευχαριστήσω όλοι όσοι ήρθατε σε μία ακόμη συνάντηση μας, πραγμάτικά σε κάθε συνάντηση περνάμε όλο και πιο καλά.
Επόμενη συνάντηση της ιστοσελίδα μας θα είναι σίγουρα στις 18/01/2009 που η ιστοσελίδας μας θα κλέισει τέσσερα χρόνια λειτουργίας.

----------


## a.molos

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ Καπετάν -Νικόλα !
Πάντα να είσαι πάντα υγιής και ευτυχισμένος!

Και σε όλους όσους φυσικά γιορτάζουν, απο τους πρωτόμπαρκους έως.....

----------


## Karolos

> Αγαπητέ φίλε C. Kάρολος χαίρομαι και εγώ εσένα που σε γνώρισα, όπως και τα άλλα παιδιά σ αυτή την συνάτηση της Ραφήνας. Σ΄ ευχαριτούμε πολύ επίσης για τις 4 φωτογραφίες *"ποιήματα"* που μοιράστηκες σήμερα, ανήμερα του Αι Νικόλα, μαζί μας στην γκαλερί, στο θέμα *Seaview*.


_Ευχαριστώ γιά τά καλά σου λόγια, τά συναισθήματα είναι αμιβαία. Ελπίζω νά τα πούμε σύντομα_
_Οι φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες σέ εσένα._

Τριπόταμος_1.jpg

Τριπόταμος_2.jpg

Τριπόταμος_3.jpg

Τριπόταμος_4.jpg

Τριπόταμος_5.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Μόλις μπήκα σπίτι από το πολυήμερο ταξίδι μου στην Αθήνα(με το Ρομίλντα Πειραιάς-Σύρος 5 ώρες και 50 λεπτά :Sad: ).Η συνάντηση στη Ραφήνα ήταν πολύ ζεστή με άψογη παρέα και με υλικό που ζέστανε ακόμα πιο πολύ την ατμόσφαιρα.Γνώρισα αρκετά ακόμα μέλη της παρέας μας και ανυπομονώ για την επόμενη.Με τις φοβερές ποικιλίες που ακολούθησαν βεβαίως βεβαίως :Very Happy: .Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και δημόσια στον φίλο giorgos...... που έκανε το κόπο να πάμε μαζί στη Ραφήνα με το αυτοκίνητο του.

----------


## dimitris

Αρη δηλαδη σημερα ησουν εδω μεσα... :Very Happy: 
θα χαρουμε κι εμεις να σε ξαναεχουμε στις επομενες συναντησεις μας και να γνωριστουμε καλυτερα... :Wink:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Αρη δηλαδη σημερα ησουν εδω μεσα...
> θα χαρουμε κι εμεις να σε ξαναεχουμε στις επομενες συναντησεις μας και να γνωριστουμε καλυτερα...


Αν κάνετε zoom θα δείτε έναν μαντράχαλο ακριβώς πίσω από τη βαρδιόλα. :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Αν κάνετε zoom θα δείτε έναν μαντράχαλο ακριβώς πίσω από τη βαρδιόλα.


Να μαι και γω :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Αν κάνετε zoom θα δείτε έναν μαντράχαλο ακριβώς πίσω από τη βαρδιόλα.


Εεεε μα ηταν προφανες. Ειναι δυνατον να ταξιδευει μελος και να μην ειναι στο καταστρωμα την ωρα της αναχωρησης. Τουλαχιστο εσυ ελπιζω να μπηκες μετα απο λιγο μεσα οχι σαν εναν ηλιθιο που πριν 2 βδομαδες ταξιδευε και ηταν 8 ωρες εξω και ειδικα στον καβοντορο με αερα στη βαρδιολα. Πως δεν επαθε πνευμονια το ζωον... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Κάρολε, σ' ευχαριστώ θερμά...

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε ΑΡΗ δέν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να ευχαριστείς.. εγώ θα πρέπει να σε ευχαριστήσω για την παρέα και την κουβέντα που κάναμε.. όπως και όλους όσοι ήσασταν εκεί....

----------


## yannisa340

> _Ευχαριστώ γιά τά καλά σου λόγια, τά συναισθήματα είναι αμιβαία. Ελπίζω νά τα πούμε σύντομα_
> _Οι φωτογραφίες αφιερωμένες σέ εσένα._
> 
> Τριπόταμος_1.jpg
> 
> Τριπόταμος_2.jpg
> 
> Τριπόταμος_3.jpg
> 
> ...


Υπέροχες φωτό. Πού είναι ; Καρδιανή, Υστέρνια, Πύργος; :Confused:

----------


## polykas

*Χωριό Τριπόταμος.Ένα από τα πολλά όμορφα χωριά της Τήνου.Έτσι δεν είναι Κάρολε;*

----------


## Karolos

Πρός όλους τούς καλούς φίλους, Leo, yannisa340, polykas, voyager.
Παιδιά γιά μένα είναι τό καλύτερο ! Είναι τό χωριό μου ! = ΤΗΝΟΣ.

Tripotamos_Tinos..jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Πρός όλους τούς καλούς φίλους, Leo, yannisa340, polykas, voyager.
> Παιδιά γιά μένα είναι τό καλύτερο ! Είναι τό χωριό μου ! = ΤΗΝΟΣ.


Και μενα το δικο μου απο την πισω ομως μερια  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Πρός όλους τούς καλούς φίλους, Leo, yannisa340, polykas, voyager.
> Παιδιά γιά μένα είναι τό καλύτερο ! Είναι τό χωριό μου ! = ΤΗΝΟΣ.
> 
> Tripotamos_Tinos..jpg


Ομορφιά,γαλήνη και το μπλέ του Αιγαίου στο βάθος!!!!!!

----------


## Karolos

Πιό από όλα ;

----------


## mastrokostas

> Πρός όλους τούς καλούς φίλους, Leo, yannisa340, polykas, voyager.
> Παιδιά γιά μένα είναι τό καλύτερο ! Είναι τό χωριό μου ! = ΤΗΝΟΣ.
> 
> Tripotamos_Tinos..jpg


Και όμως έχω περάσει απο το χωριό σου φίλε Καρολε! :Wink:

----------

